# Well Pump



## Leavingca (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I wanted to see what recommendations are out there for a well pump for my set up. I am designing my property to be 100% off-grid. This is by choice and design, there is electric at the neighbors property and I could hook up at any time. 

My well is 500 feet and is in a private aquifer so the static level is probably at least 450 feet. I am going to be running off solar and generators. The well guy I work with has some experience with off-grid setups (North Idaho is prepper territory) and recommended I get a 240V pump and run the solar at 48V for faster charging on low-sun days). I am planning to get an Onan 6.5 RV generator, convert it to propane and use it for the 240V. Initially, I do not plan to have a water tank, although I may add one at some time.

I really would like to start out with a hand pump, but I could not find anything that would pump that deep. I have looked into 12V pumps and concluded most are unreliable. My understanding is that 120V pumps will last longer, but 240V is the most reliable.

Can I get some name recommendations for manufacturers of pumps for similar deep wells? I have also heard the idea floated about running two pumps in parallel. I don't like that idea as it adds an additional point of failure and complicates my electrical setup, but would there be any benefits there?

Thanks,

leavingca


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You may not WANT a storage tank, but that will make for the most simple system.....especially if you can get the tank up hill from you residence and use gravity to feed from the tank to the residence.

Look into Grundfos SQ series pumps....they can run on solar panels alone (no batteries)...sun shines, tank fills.....or the same pump can be run on AC power if needed.


----------



## Leavingca (Aug 10, 2017)

The part of my property where the residence will be is perfectly flat, so I won't be able to use gravity for anything.

I'll look into the Grundfos SQ, although I will definitely need batteries as the sun power can be very weak in the Pacific Northwest in the winter.

leavingca


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Leavingca said:


> The part of my property where the residence will be is perfectly flat, so I won't be able to use gravity for anything.


You see water towers all over flat areas...

Jeff


----------



## Leavingca (Aug 10, 2017)

weaselfire said:


> You see water towers all over flat areas...
> 
> Jeff


I see. That's an interesting idea I had not considered. How far above ground would it have to be?

leavingca


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Leavingca said:


> The part of my property where the residence will be is perfectly flat, so I won't be able to use gravity for anything.
> 
> I'll look into the Grundfos SQ, although I will definitely need batteries as the sun power can be very weak in the Pacific Northwest in the winter.
> 
> leavingca


No you don't need batteries for the deep well pump. Use a cistern (tank) as your battery. Even a 1 hour daily average can pump enough to supply water for a household. This also saves in that your deep well pump doesn't need to run all the time. You can run a smaller pump like an RV pump to pressurize the system. This pump will require batteries but will be a much smaller battery bank because it doesn't need to store enough energy to pump water out of the well.

My system is a 24vdc pump run directly off the solar to a cistern and then gravity feeds the orchard. We also us it for water to the cabin. Currently we just fill jugs and use them but will be placing a second small cistern in the cabin soon. From that we will us an RV pump for cabin pressure in the winter. Plans are for a third larger cistern on the hill above the cabin to pressurize it in the warmer months.

WWW


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm off-grid solar, well is 260 feet deep, 60' from cabin which is uphill from pumphouse. I installed a Grundfos SQ5 120-Volt Soft Start (no big pull on startup and stages up for pressure). The water is hard but not overly so and no big problems with that. Never an issue, always get's the pressure up and nicely, you barely notice the fall off or when the pump kicks in... but you can see it on the pressure gauges. I have a 50 Gallon Pressure tank in my pump house so there is always plenty of pressurised water on hand.

Just as a note.. because I am in the deep north and my powerhouse & pumphouse are separate from my cabin, that's heated by a small direct vent "upcycled" RV Furnace that uses it's own 12V panel & Battery + propane to maintain temps above freezing in winter which keeps it all independent. 

BTW: In the Pacific NW you get a heap load more year round sun than I do way up here.... It's all relative and if you setup properly, that won't be an issue.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you checked with Bison Pumps? We had planned on getting one but the finances haven't worked out yet.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Leavingca said:


> I see. That's an interesting idea I had not considered. How far above ground would it have to be?
> 
> leavingca


Higher than the highest point it feeds through. It really is that simple, water flows downhill.

Jeff


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

weaselfire said:


> Higher than the highest point it feeds through. It really is that simple, water flows downhill.
> 
> Jeff


Yes and no. Assuming you want more than a dribble out of the faucets, you'd want around 15-20psi at a minimum. Pressure builds at about 1/2 psi per foot of elevation, so the tank would need to be 30' elevation, or higher, above the point of use.

Lacking natural elevation, a more practical solution is what Wy_white_wolf said above....a small pump from the storage tank to supply pressure.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

weaselfire said:


> Higher than the highest point it feeds through. It really is that simple, water flows downhill.
> 
> Jeff


Many of the newer ideas such as on demand water heaters need a minimum PSI to work. Researching them now for my cabin and most seem to be in 15 to 30 psi range. Water tower would be too tall of a build for most peoples comfort to go that high.

WWW


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I've successfully implemented solar for powering my own well pump. It's a standard 1hp Grunfos 240VAC, that i originally powered from a generator, and then by solar. I have a 4500 Watt array (15 Renogy 300watt panels wired in a 3S5P configuration) powering a 48V battery bank, which supplies a XM6848 Schneider 120/240V inverter. For my own system, the well is 400 feet deep, the pump positioned at 380feet, but the static water level is only -100feet. I pump 200 feet up a hill to a storage tank, then when the pump is off, it can flow back down the hill by gravity. This means I pump only during daylight hours, but have 24/7 water. My pump needs about 2200watts to run, which my system can supply from about 8:30am till about 3:30pm. I can still have fully charged batteries even after a full day of pumping, if the pump is shut off before about 4pm. I've had the new solar system in place for 2 years now, and it has worked flawlessly.


----------

